# can I plant peas for a fall crop



## 606JAE (Dec 20, 2010)

This year spring sugar snap peas did not do what I hoped for at all. very late getting them out. Looks like they will only make a couple of meals at best. I was hoping to get alot to freeze. Will it be worth it planting a fall crop or not. And if it is when should they go in. Thank you.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, I will give you my experience with fall peas in Ohio. Tried for 3 years. The first 2 years the weather was beautiful for peas, they were planted at the right time and were growing beautifully, lots of flowers and little pods. Then came the early _freeze_! Last year I started them a few weeks later than you are supposed to. We had 3 weeks of 90+ temps just after the peas grew to 6 inches tall. All the plants were cooked. The temp didn't drop until mid-September and we had a sudden jump into winter right around Thanksgiving. I'm beginning to think the only way you can successfully grow a good crop of peas is to do it in Alaska or Minnesota.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Sugar snaps did well for me in Vermont when I was there. With the weather they have been having, I'm not sure that they even do well there anymore. Take the maturation time, match it up to end at about the time of your first hard frost and count backwards. If that ends up being in a super hot time, germinate in newspaper pots indoors and harden them off the second week and plant pot and all in the shade of some sacrificial plant.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I plant mine in mid July. As long as the heat majority of heat is over when they blossom they work out well for me. They're very cold hardy. I've seen them snowed on in the morning and picked peas in the afternoon.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

i may need to replant a fall crop as my peas are starting to look a bit unsucesful... at least all my lincolns


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I've never planted them at all, but with our weather here, I'm thinking they'd be an early spring ONLY crop.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I have the best success planting Sugar Ann sugar snaps for a fall crop in Ohio, usually the end of July.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I was certain that I had it figured out last year when I planted peas in mid-August. Knew something was wrong when only about a third germinated. Confirmed when those which did come up just sat there doing nothing after reaching about 6". Never harvested a single pod. 

Martin


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm going to give it a try. I have extra seeds and space, so, why not? Can't do anything more than make some more composting greens... The weather--heat matrix is pretty dicey here in the Fall...you never know...

geo


----------



## Country Doula (Oct 14, 2010)

I live in southwest Missouri. I planted Alaska Garden peas in mid-March; it is now June and I am still getting peas. They did not start producing till about May and I don't expect them to last too much longer. A friend of my Dad's that gardens said that a fall crop should be put in around the end of August. I hope these peas are done by then, because I don't have anymore room in the garden
Hope that helps!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I usually don't mess with them in the fall either. Going to give it a go this year too. Spring crop was a huge flop.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

my fall crop last year made good bunny food and that was all.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I thought about starting them indoors, since they like cooler temps, then put them outside when it cools off? the opposite of starting seeds in spring? :shrug:


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

In S AL I try early spring and late fall and sometimes get a crop.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Peas are day length sensitive. Like chickens, they need so many hours of light every day in order to produce. We get at least 18 hours of light here at summer solstice and I had a great crop of peas ( 6 types) this spring.

I'll pull the Sugar Ann rows this weekend and replant with cukes. Then I'll plant peas again in a new spot in mid July. The second crop never does as well but I usually get a picking.


----------

